# Heavier popper for casting a good distance



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Can someone recommend a medium sized heavy popper for casting off the rocks or surf with a surf rod. I intend to use it here and in South Africa spinning for Cob "jewfish / mulloway" and whatever else takes its fancy?

Milt,


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the Halco 'ROOSTA" poppers are great and come in a variety of sizes.. For casting for big tailor, pelagics and other big bitey things they would be my pick.


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Davey G said:


> the Halco 'ROOSTA" poppers are great and come in a variety of sizes.. For casting for big tailor, pelagics and other big bitey things they would be my pick.


Ditto, I have a rooster popper, middle of the range, about 10cm long, but casts a fair way!

Check out the local tackle shop's I think anything in the 10cm and above range would suit your requirements.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Thanks lads,

I'm looking no.1 and no.3 now, do they come with decent trebles and split rings? Reading through otehr forums there's one with a white body and red head I'll hunt down.

Cheers Milt,


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Milt said:


> Thanks lads,
> 
> I'm looking no.1 and no.3 now, do they come with decent trebles and split rings? Reading through otehr forums there's one with a white body and red head I'll hunt down.
> 
> Cheers Milt,


I have the number 1 colour, omes fitted with what looks like quality hooks and split rings, I don't know the brand, but sure look tough! I am pretty sure halco uses decent gear with their lures. havent caught anything on mine so cannot really say how they stand up......but looking at the lure I didn't think it would need upgrading, some lures you know right away needs to be replaced, usually those that are $5 or less!

Ash


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

River2Sea bubble popper and dumbells and the cotton cordells pencil poppers, all of these styles have been successful for me, my favourite popper is probably a bonzer lures giant fluoro pink thing that everything likes I havent seen them around for a while so I dont overuse the one I have left as I am afraid to lose it.
The cordells are a great lure and my favourite tailor popper. The roosta are a nice popper too, but if you are targetting Jew what about a feather rig and large sp's work well too.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Has anyone tested the action of a larger popper with a 15-20lb thin wire trace of about 40-50cm? From what i have read Tailor love the Halco roosta's in both the red/white and gold/black models and there are some monstrous sized Tailors caught along the Wild coast of South Africa. Cant wait for December now! 8)

Milt,


----------



## sitonit (Dec 29, 2006)

I have never used wire on poppers in fact unless I am using cut baits or liveys I never use wire.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Hi Milt, when I was in Broome I did a LOT of casting with a fairly large Yo-zuri hydro popper, which I attached with a 30cm length of 20lb knottable wire trace to combat the biteys I thought I might encounter - the action of the lure didn't seem at all affected, it seemed to pop and bloop quite nicely, although I didn't get a hit the whole time I used it :roll:

This is the stuff I was using, I got it at Turville's in the city:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Milt, the reccomendations i ahve heard have all been to use mono with poppers because it floats. If your after something heavy perhaps the 150lb leaders on the halco tenticle lures.

Cheers Dave


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

With heavy duty saltwater poppers like the Halco Roosta 135 and River to sea dumbells, the fish don't even think about wire.

They seem more concerned about the water displacement of the lure itself.

Roostas 135's are my all time favorite rock fishing popper. They take huge amounts of punishment, they cast brilliantly, the colours are good and the fish love them. Put a set of VMC quad strength 3/0-4/0 hooks on and you'll have the perfect popper. Especially in the ocean washes and gutters where the water is nicely marbled.

This time of year you probably don't need a wire trace anymore (unless you're heading to lattitudes north of Brisbane)

If the tailor are really big off the rocks in SA (6kg+), upsize your leader to 60lb Jinkai and pretend you're casting Roosta's at jewies.


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Once again some excellent information :wink:

Dan what color Roosta do you recommend? I have just remembered i have some super tough 40lb mono snapper leader somewhere in my garage. I think i'll use that 

What type of retrieve do you use to best effect Dan and others for the Roosta, rod tip up in the air, down to the ocean, side to side "walk the dog"?

Milt,


----------



## garrick (Sep 2, 2006)

Hi Milt.

When you land in SA have a castle lager on me mate. By the way, the wild coast that you are talking about, is it in the Transkei area.

WITH THE UPCOMMING SUPER 14 FINALS WHO ARE YOU SHOUTING FOR?


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

Howzit Garrick,

I'll be sure to have a few Castle Lagers over there "met jou vriende" :wink: :wink: :wink:

I'll be based in East London for 2 weeks and aim to Fish around Gonubie, Glen Eden and Queensbury bay, then I'm off to Mozambique to check the place out for a week.

Then a quick 2 day stop over in Singapore and my holidays over.

Can't wait   

Milt,


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Milt said:


> Dan what color Roosta do you recommend? I have just remembered i have some super tough 40lb mono snapper leader somewhere in my garage. I think i'll use that
> 
> What type of retrieve do you use to best effect Dan and others for the Roosta, rod tip up in the air, down to the ocean, side to side "walk the dog"?
> 
> Milt,


Hi Milt - Best color in my opinion is Chrome Gold #4, closely followed by King Brown (not pictured but goldy brown with black spots) Another good one for tailor is the white pearl with the blood red front.

I've found that poppers used off the ocean rocks seem to work best when there is a good amount of marbled whitewater in front of the ledge that is given a small chance to settle between wave sets. Cast the popper out wide and try the styles of retrieve you mentioned but never begin with ultra high speeds because that can spook the fish. As the water gets more churned up, slow the retrieve because more often than not, your popper will be followed from out the back and smashed in the whitewater.

Good luck - Also pack some 6" soft plastic shads like Atomics or Tsunamis (any with red eyes) as well as a couple of Halco 190 2M+ diving lures to hedge your bets.


----------

